# How much snow in Litchfield/White Memorial



## Gremf (Dec 21, 2009)

Someone mentioned that Litchfield got a dusting this weekend and I am looking for a place to ride on Wednesday, which very well could be my last ride of 2009.  Thinking about hitting White Memorial if I can get away without having to use spikes (because I don't have any).


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

I live about 10 minutes away from White Memorial, we probably got around 3 inches of pretty light snow.  With all the wind it's hard to tell now though.  I have no idea how the trail in White Memorial look, but they do tend to get quite a bit of foot traffic, so whatever snow is left on the trails may be packed down.


----------



## Gremf (Dec 21, 2009)

As long as it doesn't warm up and all that foot traffic turns to ice I might be golden!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

Gremf said:


> As long as it doesn't warm up and all that foot traffic turns to ice I might be golden!



It doesn't look like it's supposed to get above freezing between now and then, so you might be all set.


----------



## Gremf (Dec 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It doesn't look like it's supposed to get above freezing between now and then, so you might be all set.



I was thinking about driving up to Robbinson in Agawam (sp?) but from I have read, the previous snow has resulted in less optimal conditions unless you have spikes.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 21, 2009)

On the way to Mom and Dad's this afternoon I crossed the Larkin Bridle Trail in Oxford and it was looking pretty ridable! Maybe 5" of untracked dry powdery snow.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 21, 2009)

Gremf said:


> I was thinking about driving up to Robbinson in Agawam (sp?) but from I have read, the previous snow has resulted in less optimal conditions unless you have spikes.



I live about 5 minutes from Robinson and highly doubt it's rideable. You should email Steve R (pioneer valley NEMBA Pres) as he lives next to the park and it's his baby. I can send you his email if you don't have it. He also goes under the name 'the hare' on the MTBR and NEMBA forums.


----------

